# 1997 altima misfire light throttle



## autopartsguy (Sep 2, 2009)

i have beat my brain for days with this car
missfire #4 light throttle 1200-1700rpm from complete stop and or in 4th gear at 1500rpm.
tried injectors tune up parts from dealer... found the source now i need some help on fixing it
i pulled the vaccume hose from the egr valve and the car runs perfect what does this mean? and how do i fix it?
any help would be greatly appreiciated.
Thanks
Rick:wtf:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Light throttle is generally when the EGR valve is fully open. I'd say it's a bit sticky, as in sticking open. Beat on it for awhile, spray some penetrating fluid in there if you can get to it. If not, pull it off, clean the EGR pintle off. While it's out, push on the diaphragm and block the vacuum port. It should hold vacuum and the diaphragm should stay in.
How about spark plugs/wires? How are those spark plug boots? Check them out. One might be arcing and grounding itself out.


----------

